# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Calcolo rimborso IVA auto

## nic

Una conferma: trattandosi di una società di persone con automezzi in proprietà utilizzati ad uso promiscuo, per tali costi (carburante e manutenzioni) la somma da prendere in considerazione rispettivamente per il ricalcolo delle maggiori imposte IRAP e IRPEF sui soci è la metà dell'IVA detraibile  per gli anni 2003/2004/2005 in relazione alla deduzione concessa per tali annualità ai fini dei redditi (ad esempio: maggiore detrazione IVA 400, maggior reddito 200), per il 2006 tale maggiore detrazione è ininfluente ai fini del calcolo del reddito perchè i costi per tali automezzi sono totalmente indeducibili e quindi la maggiore detrazione non rappresenta anche un maggior costo da portare in deduzione. 
Siccome si ventila una possibile variazione nel calcolo del rimborso, non è mica che ci fanno fare tutti questi calcoli per niente? Grazie.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Si legge che verrà semplificato il calcolo relativo al risparmio in tema di imposte dirette: non sarà un calcolo analitico, ma forfettario. 
Perchè scrivi che "la somma da prendere in considerazione rispettivamente per il ricalcolo delle maggiori imposte IRAP e IRPEF sui soci è la metà dell'IVA detraibile  per gli anni 2003/2004/2005 "??
Secondo me è data dalla differenza tra il 40% detraibile e la percentuale detratta (0%, 10% o 15%). 
ciao   

> Una conferma: trattandosi di una società di persone con automezzi in proprietà utilizzati ad uso promiscuo, per tali costi (carburante e manutenzioni) la somma da prendere in considerazione rispettivamente per il ricalcolo delle maggiori imposte IRAP e IRPEF sui soci è la metà dell'IVA detraibile  per gli anni 2003/2004/2005 in relazione alla deduzione concessa per tali annualità ai fini dei redditi (ad esempio: maggiore detrazione IVA 400, maggior reddito 200), per il 2006 tale maggiore detrazione è ininfluente ai fini del calcolo del reddito perchè i costi per tali automezzi sono totalmente indeducibili e quindi la maggiore detrazione non rappresenta anche un maggior costo da portare in deduzione. 
> Siccome si ventila una possibile variazione nel calcolo del rimborso, non è mica che ci fanno fare tutti questi calcoli per niente? Grazie.

----------


## nic

Proprio dalla lettura del Sole di stamani sembra che sia in discussione la possibilità che il macchinoso ricalcolo delle imposte correlato al rimborso dell'IVA venga sostituito dall'applicazione di un'imposta sostitutiva di IRAP, IRPEF e IRES (speriamo!). Il mio dubbio scaturiva dall'analisi del software gratuito, peraltro utile, proposto dal sito, il quale, a mio modesto parere, proponeva un ricalcolo in parte impreciso: infatti nella fattispecie prospettata (società con automezzi in proprietà con utilizzo degli stessi in uso promiscuo) la percentuale da prendere in considerazione ai fini della riliquidazione delle imposte sui redditi non è pari al 100% dell'IVA ammessa in detrazione, ma è pari al 50%. Tutto ai fini della riliquidazione delle imposte sui redditi e non per la determinazione dell'IVA detraibile. Nel caso da te delineato, stai parlando dell'IVA ammessa in detrazione che, ovviamente, è data, nel caso degli acquisti degli automezzi, dalla percentuale del 40% o del 35% meno l'IVA già detratta (0,10,15 a seconda dell'annualità di riferimento). La mia domanda era relativa al calcolo della riliquidazione delle imposte e speriamo, che con questa buona notizia dell'imposta sostitutiva, non ci sia davvero più necessità di rifare tutte le liquidazioni delle dichiarazioni, come ad oggi è necessario! Ciao.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ah, non avevo capito che ti riferissi al software del sito.
Giro subito il problema all'autore e ti faccio rispondere ! 
grazie   

> Proprio dalla lettura del Sole di stamani sembra che sia in discussione la possibilità che il macchinoso ricalcolo delle imposte correlato al rimborso dell'IVA venga sostituito dall'applicazione di un'imposta sostitutiva di IRAP, IRPEF e IRES (speriamo!). Il mio dubbio scaturiva dall'analisi del software gratuito, peraltro utile, proposto dal sito, il quale, a mio modesto parere, proponeva un ricalcolo in parte impreciso: infatti nella fattispecie prospettata (società con automezzi in proprietà con utilizzo degli stessi in uso promiscuo) la percentuale da prendere in considerazione ai fini della riliquidazione delle imposte sui redditi non è pari al 100% dell'IVA ammessa in detrazione, ma è pari al 50%. Tutto ai fini della riliquidazione delle imposte sui redditi e non per la determinazione dell'IVA detraibile. Nel caso da te delineato, stai parlando dell'IVA ammessa in detrazione che, ovviamente, è data, nel caso degli acquisti degli automezzi, dalla percentuale del 40% o del 35% meno l'IVA già detratta (0,10,15 a seconda dell'annualità di riferimento). La mia domanda era relativa al calcolo della riliquidazione delle imposte e speriamo, che con questa buona notizia dell'imposta sostitutiva, non ci sia davvero più necessità di rifare tutte le liquidazioni delle dichiarazioni, come ad oggi è necessario! Ciao.

----------


## ROBERTO5096

> Ah, non avevo capito che ti riferissi al software del sito.
> Giro subito il problema all'autore e ti faccio rispondere ! 
> grazie

  Eccomi !  :Smile:  confermo che il maggior reddito è il 50% dell'iva recuperabile perchè era tale la percentuale del costo detratto. Per l'acquisto dell'autovettura il calcolo è un poco più complesso ma il secondo foglio di calcolo che ho approntato lo affronta, a mio avviso, bene.  :Big Grin:  
ciao

----------


## francescociccio

scusate, vi propongo 2 semplici esempi per vedere se sto procedendo correttamente con i calcoli... ....
1 - se ho registrato una scheda carburante per 100+20 di iva nel 2003, considerando 50+10 come costo deducibile (cioè il 50% del totale), adesso 
il 40% dell'iva totale, quindi 8 , si può considerare detraibile, mentre 4 sono la base imponibile che devo recuperare a tassazione, per calcolare le imposte "risparmiate"...giusto?  
2 - nel caso di acquisto di auto ad esempio di imponibile pari a 17.000 euro +iva 3400 , totale 20.400, (per semplicità ipotizzando di non aver detratto niente al momento dell'acquisto) l 'importo detraibile è
il 40% di 3400 cioè 1360.
L'importo da recuperare a tassazione dovrebbe essere pari a zero, perchè il  costo totale (imponibile + iva indetraibile residua) eccede il limite dei 18075 
3 -una volta determinato per ciascun periodo d'imposta l'importo  da recuperare a tassazione, per calcolare le imposte dirette "risparmiate" ,per un'impresa individuale o società di capitali si dovrà aumentare di tale importo  l'imponibile dichiarato ai fini irpef,irap e addiz reg,  e vedere il risparmio complessivamente avuto. 
Ma nel caso di società di persone, si dovranno riliquidare le dichiarazioni di ciascun socio e sommare le imposte (irpef, addiz.) complessivamente risparmiate? Oppure si calcola solo l'irap? 
grazie,  spero di aver espresso con sufficiente chiarezza i miei dubbi

----------

